# Moving from Perth Australia to Toronto, advice needed on areas to live.



## JEND29 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi.

My partner and I are Irish and have been living in Perth, Western Australia for the last 2 years. We are now moving to Canada as I feel Perth is too isolated.

We are looking at living in Toronto, I have lived in Toronto before but that was 9 years ago living in the heart of Downtown. I'm 29 now, so while I'm not going to be going crazy in the nightclubs I want to live in an area with good amenities and some nightlife/ or with handy access to transport to some nightlife. 

Is there anyone of a similar age (29) living around Mid-town T.O, Mississauga, Islington, Etobicoke who could tell me what areas are safe, affordable, near public transport, had good amenities/sports clubs and nightlife/restaurants?

There are so many areas in T.O it's hard to decide which would be best.

Thanks a million!!


----------



## hmulone (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi there, 

I am a 29 yr old that has lived in toronto my whole life, just moved to Boston last year. Please feel free to ask me specific questions about certain areas, I know the city very well. 

First off, you're going to want to be looking in Toronto as long as you can afford it, and definitely NOT mississauga/etobicoke/scarborough. It's a whole different story whatsoever. If you want to move to Toronto, move to Toronto proper.

Areas that you might want to check out are Parkdale (Queen W and Dufferin), the Annex (Spadina and Bloor), Leslieville (Leslie and Queen E), the Beaches (Queen from Jones to Victoria Park) or the Junction (Dundas W and Bloor). Typically, the search parameters that people our age use are Roncesvalles to the West, Bloor to the North, Yonge to the East, and King to the South. 

As far as public transportation, remember that there are 24 hr streetcars on Queen, King, Dundas, College, and Bathurst, and buses on streets like Bay, Ossington, etc. The Subway runs approx 6 am till 2 am across Bloor/Danforth and down Yonge/University. 

Hope this helps, and let me know if you want more info.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Im looking at moving from Perth to Toronto also and thats helped a bunch


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

There's also Bloor West Village, Yonge & Eglinton, Yonge & Lakeshore and Danforth, as well as those mentioned above. What is your budget and style of accommodation (house share, apartment, condo, house)?

I am from Toronto, recently moved to Auckland, but previously lived in the Beach.


----------

